# Need help passing pa fe electrical.



## M19stang67 (May 15, 2011)

First time posting as I just became a member. I am trying to get my pa FE license. I have taken the exam many times and just can't pass the thing. I am at a loss and questioning if I'll ever pass it. I tried taking a refresher course but that didn't help. I have a fe study guide, but it doesin't help because it does't clearly explain how the answer was gotten. I am wondering what advice anybody may have. My background is in the electrical field. Anybody know of some good study books for the afternoon fe session In electrical? I am at a loss and hoping this forum discussions will shed some light. Thanks


----------



## STEEL MAN (May 16, 2011)

M19stang67 said:


> First time posting as I just became a member. I am trying to get my pa FE license. I have taken the exam many times and just can't pass the thing. I am at a loss and questioning if I'll ever pass it. I tried taking a refresher course but that didn't help. I have a fe study guide, but it doesin't help because it does't clearly explain how the answer was gotten. I am wondering what advice anybody may have. My background is in the electrical field. Anybody know of some good study books for the afternoon fe session In electrical? I am at a loss and hoping this forum discussions will shed some light. Thanks



sure you can pass the FE, you need time to study the "right topics" to focus on, second "time management" is very important in FE exam, in order to do this preparing yourself for the exam is very importrant.

Sugeestions:

1. Post your diagnostics here and alot people will respond based on your results, it should show where youre good and not.

2. Focus on basics and master them well and most of these formulas are in the FE Reference Handbook by NCEES.

3. FOcus on the core subjects and you should study and doom more problems on MAth, Chem, MEchanics, Thermo, Elect, Prob Stats and Engineering Econo. For the PM use the EERM Electrical Engineering Reference Manual by PPI, check their site problems and solutions accompanying this book contains too.

Good luck.


----------



## Trulyd1 (May 16, 2011)

It is very possible to pass the FE as an EE. It was challenging to me since most of the material I was seeing for the first time while studying.

I recently passed the FE this April. This was my second attempt. The first time I didn't study at all, but this time I took a review course by Testmasters which helped A LOT! Also, although I have a Bachelors in EE, i took the General (Other disciplines) afternoon exam, even though I work as an EE. I found this to be easier since it reduced the amount of info I had to study.

My advice would be to take a review course like testmasters and work the practice exams over and over again. Time is so very important.


----------



## M19stang67 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check out the info you guys noted. It just seems hopeless. I tried a review course once but it didn't help. It also seems like I have to guess at half the questions. My other problem is finding time to study. Then, when I go back and look at the material I previously studied, I don't remember it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 17, 2011)

Trulyd1 said:


> Also, although I have a Bachelors in EE, i took the *General (Other disciplines) afternoon exam*, even though I work as an EE.


lusone: Some EE curriculums (depending on what emphasis you are) do not cover all the topics that are in the EE afternoon section of the FE. Whereas the General afternoon section contains a broad range of topics that most students have learned during their general education courses. Often times it's easier to brush up on those topics rather than trying to learn areas of EE that you didn't have courses for. Your success isn't hopeless if you stay determined and focused. As STEEL MAN pointed out, get VERY familiar with the FE Reference Handbook by NCEES. And one key to working quickly and efficiently is practice, practice, practice. Do as many practice problems as you can find and keep track of how much time you are spending on them. Once you've done that, DO THEM AGAIN! Do practice problems until you are literally sick of them. This will not only reinforce your technique but also reinforce fundamental concepts. Keep at it, stay the course. Good luck.


----------



## emkay171 (Jul 18, 2011)

M19stang67 said:


> First time posting as I just became a member. I am trying to get my pa FE license. I have taken the exam many times and just can't pass the thing. I am at a loss and questioning if I'll ever pass it. I tried taking a refresher course but that didn't help. I have a fe study guide, but it doesin't help because it does't clearly explain how the answer was gotten. I am wondering what advice anybody may have. My background is in the electrical field. Anybody know of some good study books for the afternoon fe session In electrical? I am at a loss and hoping this forum discussions will shed some light. Thanks


----------



## emkay171 (Jul 18, 2011)

emkay171 said:


> M19stang67 said:
> 
> 
> > First time posting as I just became a member. I am trying to get my pa FE license. I have taken the exam many times and just can't pass the thing. I am at a loss and questioning if I'll ever pass it. I tried taking a refresher course but that didn't help. I have a fe study guide, but it doesin't help because it does't clearly explain how the answer was gotten. I am wondering what advice anybody may have. My background is in the electrical field. Anybody know of some good study books for the afternoon fe session In electrical? I am at a loss and hoping this forum discussions will shed some light. Thanks


Hi I am planning on taking on the FE exams, you can PM me may be we can plan to study together?


----------

